# Fehlermeldung in der Gui anzeigen lassen?



## Sinm (6. Jun 2016)

Erweitern Sie Ihr Programm so,dass bei einem Versuch einer Bestandänderung kleiner als 0 eine Fehlermeldung in einem Fenster ausgegeben wird.

Erstellen Sie einen Konstruktor, der den Mindestbestand grundsätzlich auf 5 festlegt.Ist der Mindestbestand nach einer Bestandsänderung unterschritten, soll eine Meldung erscheinen,die den Benutzer darauf hinweist nachzubestellen.


public void aendern()
{ int rc=0
if(rc=0)
{ JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null," Text"," Überschrift",JOptionPane.information_message);
}
else
{if (rc>5)
{ myKonto.aendern(Double.parseDouble(tfaendern.getText()));
}
else
{
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null," Text","Überschrift ",Joptopnpane.information_message);
}
}

Würde das Stimmen, vorausgesetzt ich hätte einen Button namens aendern() um den Bestand zu ändern?


----------



## JStein52 (6. Jun 2016)

Erkennst du es so besser:


```
public void aendern() {
        int rc = 0;
        if (rc == 0) {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, " Text", " Überschrift", JOptionPane.information_message);
        } else {
            if (rc > 5) {
                myKonto.aendern(Double.parseDouble(tfaendern.getText()));
            } else {
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, " Text", "Überschrift ", Joptopnpane.information_message);
            }
        }
    }
```


----------



## Joose (7. Jun 2016)

Sinm hat gesagt.:


> Würde das Stimmen, vorausgesetzt ich hätte einen Button namens aendern() um den Bestand zu ändern?


Probiere es doch einfach aus. Aber ich sage mal nein das ist nicht das was verlangt wurde in der Aufgabenstellung.


----------

